# Deciding to go Solar



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Deciding to go Solar. Well , there are a lot of things to consider first. #1 of course is to find out if you can even have solar where you live. For instance, there are a lot of towns, cities that won't allow you to put it on the roof or a tracker or whatever. Especially the gated communities. They can be an anal nuisance to be polite

Ok, now you know for sure you will have no problems in putting up a solar system where you live. Next thing that is a major consideration, will need to be weather to go "off grid" or grid tied. These are two separate things, although they can be co-joined. Off grid implies that you will not be tied to your power lines in any way, while Grid Tied means that you will be tied to the lines and selling back power to the grid company. Grid tied and off grid can be connected together , although you will need permits from the grid company and most times the building dept. 

Grid tied or solar sell back is just that, you are furnishing power to the grid only. 
Off grid means that you are supplying ALL of your needed power. 
Both are totally at your cost, other then whatever city, state and or gubermint rebates are available to you at the time you choose to invest.

Did I mention invest ? Oh yes, investment as that is what it is all about, that and knowledge that your power will work even if the entire grid were to go down. As long as you do the grid tie with back up or totally off grid, your power will work. Emp event got you worried ? Me to, but I have taken precautions to alleviate this as much as possible and will convey that to you in due time.

If you are currently on grid, you will never be able to recover the cost of installing a solar system. Period. This is something you need to think about before taking the plunge.
Having said that, I would strongly urge you , if your on the grid, to do a grid tie system with battery back-up
This works by charging your batteries all the time, and at the same time selling any leftover power back to the utility company. Then should the power go out for a short time or long time, your inverter will automatically switch you over to battery back up. By doing this, you at least recover some of your inital outlay for the system. 

The reason I am saying this to all of you, is that inverters all all different. They may look the same , but don't all have the same features. My Trace Pure sine wave inverter for instance will do both. My friends however only do off grid. This is something you need to know long before you spend a couple of thousand frn's for your inverter. Yes, I know that you can find cheap truck stop types, but this is NOT want you want if your running your house on solar. My inverter puts out 30 amps of usable power , 24 hours a day and with out a hitch. Also, my inverter will charge my batteries though up to two separate generators, although not at the same time. I can put two inverters together with a "talking" strip and pull an honest 220 volts out of it. Handy to run your well. Or I could buy a step up transformer for around $400.00 which is much cheaper then a second inverter and do the same thing. 

Also, my inverter will start my generator should it determine that my batteries are getting low, run it for a pre designated time and shut it back off again.
I don't have mine wired like this, as I don't want my gennie to come on at 2 am which, if the batteries are low, would happen. But this is a personal prefence only. But before any of you really start to lay out money for solar, please talk to me or email me on your options. I have saved many people from over spending which just buying outright can happen. If you are un sure of your electrical skills, don't even attempt to wire any of this yourself. It is easy enough to do, IF you at least fair with current both dc and ac.


----------

